# Poner funcion matemática arbitraria en fuente de Multisim



## Psyke (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola, disculpen que abra un nuevo tema. Busqué en internet y la verdad no lo encuentro. 
Utilizo multisim para corregir mis tareas, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, y necesito simular una fuente de corriente que, por ejemplo, está dada por la funcion i(t)=3e^(-5t). Se puede implementar eso en este programa? Busque dentro del programa tambien, y no logro hacerlo funcionar.
Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

No es la función principal del programa


----------



## Psyke (Ene 24, 2017)

Bien, conoces algun programa en el que pueda simular algo asi?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

La formula? si, por ejemplo el mathematica 5
También algunas hojas de calculo permiten eso
También esta el wolfram mathematica en sus distintas versiones
otro es el Mathlab


----------



## Psyke (Ene 24, 2017)

La idea era armar, por ejemplo, un RC con una fuente de corriente cuyo valor respondiera a la funcion que yo pusiera, y ver que valores toman otros parametros del circuito para cierto tiempo... No quiero "simular" la funcion

Creo que me habia explicado mal


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Esos soft te permiten hacer justo eso que vos deseas, son  ideales


----------



## Psyke (Ene 24, 2017)

Bien, entonces tendre que investigar bien el Mathematica, porque lo use y no sabia que tenía eso. gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Fijate en los otros dos se lo utiliza en el area de ciencas son muy buenos
Todo esta como plantes la formula para obtener la gama de puntos que en definitiva pueden ser una curva o no, podes establecer el rango de las variables es decir acotar el rango de las soluciones(los valores que queres conocer)

Hay varios manuales muy buenos en español y hay un foro de los mismos


----------



## juliangp (Ago 4, 2017)

Matlab tiene un módulo que se llama Simulink, por ahí te sirve.


----------

